# Spare time bass



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I had most of these parts laying around for some time now and figured I put them together before they go missing. No big talent on my part so don't get to excited.

Warmoth swamp ash gloss black
Wamoth ebony on maple neck
Nordstrand NJ4SE
Audere pre
Hipshot A bridge
Hipshot tuners






































I might have a chance to do the threaded inserts tonite if I don't have to many beers.
__________________


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

I only have one question:



Greenman said:


>


What's the BBQ ignitor for? (besides the obvious)


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Hamm Guitars said:


> I only have one question:
> 
> 
> 
> What's the BBQ ignitor for? (besides the obvious)


Non bass related activities.:food-smiley-004:


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Ahh, I see...


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Greenman said:


> Non bass related activities.:food-smiley-004:


Barbecuing? :tongue:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

I hate installing neck inserts but I think they are a must. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## sysexguy (Mar 5, 2006)

Nice, just in case the pics are hiding it, you do have a wire from the bridge to ground?

Andy


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

sysexguy said:


> Nice, just in case the pics are hiding it, you do have a wire from the bridge to ground?
> 
> Andy


You win the prise. You were the first to notice. The pickups are humbucker split coil and the pre is active so I'm going to try without a bridge ground.
I think I will be ok but if not I will add it.
Cheers


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Should be banging on this tonite. :rockon2:


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Done deal. I'm going jammin tonite. :rockon2:


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Looks nice. How's it sound?


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Edutainment said:


> Looks nice. How's it sound?


Couldn't tell you. My jam just canceled so I have to set up my amp. Big pain right now but thats where I'm headin'
Tell you tommorrow tho. sdsre


----------



## Greenman (Feb 18, 2007)

Edutainment said:


> Looks nice. How's it sound?


Well folks I'm ear to ear grin. :banana:
I'm not good enough to tell if it's the swamp ash body, the pickups, or the preamp but really happy.

I would recommend trying one of these if you want to breath new life into an existing bass.
http://audereaudio.com/JZ3.htm

I'm going to play it a couple more days and tweak the setup and next time I change the strings I will dress the fret ends.

Cheer:food-smiley-004:


----------

